# Atomizer stands wanted



## element0709 (26/10/15)

Hey all,

Looking for the atomizer stands that looks similar like the pic below. Or if anyone can point me to a local retailer that has would also be great!

Thanks!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (26/10/15)

If you manage to find a local retailer of these I'm also interested. 

I have seen them on fasttech.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/10/15)

Yup, I got mone from Fasttech. $11 for 7 stands if I recall correctly.


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so retailers can post their stock here if they choose to


----------



## Frostbite (27/10/15)

How many do you guys need ? We are placing another order today. Currently I might have one or two lying around


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> How many do you guys need ? We are placing another order today. Currently I might have one or two lying around


I'll take 3.


----------



## Christos (27/10/15)

Let's give @element0709 first pick and if there are any left I'll take them

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Frostbite (27/10/15)

Perfect, ill do a count as soon as I get to The office. There should be about 5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raslin (27/10/15)

I would like some as well 5 - 10 depending on price. Please keep me in mind when placing you next order for them.


----------



## JacoV (27/10/15)

Frostbite said:


> Perfect, ill do a count as soon as I get to The office. There should be about 5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I'm stealing one


----------



## Frostbite (27/10/15)

Price should be around R25 landed here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (27/10/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/search?Atomizer stands


----------



## element0709 (27/10/15)

Sorted, snatched 3 from Duane. Thanks Bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

